# Welchen Sattel fahrt Ihr?



## LaCarolina (23. April 2010)

Hi,

hab an meinem Bike zur Zeit einen Brooks B17 Special in der Herrenversion montiert und fahre damit auch sehr glücklich herum, keine Schmerzen an den Gesässknocken und keine abgeklemmten Intimteile.

Aber... ich trau mich nicht richtig hinter den Sattel beim bergabfahren, weil ich Angst habe an den Lederkanten hängenzubleiben. Hat das mal eine von euch versucht?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir für diesen Zweck einen zweiten Sattel zu kaufen. Was fahr ihr für Sättel und seid ihr rundrum mit denen zufrieden??

Viele Grüsse
Caro


----------



## Votec Tox (23. April 2010)

Hallo Caro!

Wenn Du so zurfrieden mit Deinem Brooks bist wird es bestimmt schwer eine Alternative zu finden. Wie wäre es denn mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze? Ich fahre die Gravity Dropper, da kannst Du per Hebel am Lenker den Sattel absenken und dann kommst Du bestimmt auch hinter das Ledersofa 

Aber zu Deiner Frage, beim MtB fahre ich so einen WtB-Sattel, finde ihn nicht so gut, war halt dabei und wird in Zukunft ersetzt. Beim Rennrad fahre ich denn Fizik Aliante, der ist erstaunlich bequem, den würde ich wieder kaufen. Aber ob Dir das hilft bezweifle ich. 

Ich finde die automatischen Sattelstützen sind die beste Erfindung der letzten Zeit und bewirken mehr als 2cm mehr Federweg oder so.

Grüße, Juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Female (23. April 2010)

Ich fahre einen Fizik Vitesse... mir passen die Fizik am besten (bin auch mit dem Arione auf dem Rennrad sehr glücklich).


----------



## scylla (24. April 2010)

An allen Rädern Specialized Phenom in 130mm. Mein Freund fährt den auch, allerdings in 143mm ... sind bestimmt so 7-8 von den Teilen im Haushalt (will gar nicht nachzählen). Das sagt doch schon alles wie zufrieden wir beide mit dem Sattel sind 

An irgendwelchen Kanten hängenzubleiben ist nicht ungefährlich, da hast du recht. Wenn du mit engen Shorts fährst ist es wohl weniger ein Problem, aber mit weiten Hosen kann das sogar mal mit einem nicht-Ledersattel passieren. Auch bei abgesenkter Sattelstütze. Deswegen würde ich dir schon zustimmen, dass es vielleicht nicht verkehrt wäre für "wildere" Sachen einen anderen Sattel zu montieren.

Specialized Sättel kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen. Ich hatte auch schon anderen Modelle als nur den Phenom, und die waren alle nicht schlecht. Ich denke, das liegt an der relativ flachen Form (also nicht so sehr nach oben gebogen wie z.B. bei Selle Italia oder Fizik), so dass man tatsächlich auf den Sitzknochen sitzt und nicht sonstwo. Aber letztendlich musst du ausprobieren! Jeder Hintern ist anders


----------



## lucie (24. April 2010)

Kann mich dem schon Gesagten nur anschließen, Specialized-Sättel sind wirklichzu sehr "bequem", auch auf langen Touren. Ich fahre an meinen Bikes ausschließlich Specialized Rival SL 143mm und komme sehr gut mit denen zurecht.
Wenn Du Angst hast, hinter den Sattel zu gehen, einfach Sattelstütze bergab absenken! Das funktioniert natürlich am einfachsten mit einer per Hebel absenkbaren Stütze z.B. Gavity Dropper, Kind Shock...
Letztere benutze ich bisher ohne Probleme - die Stützen sind halt nur etwas teuer und natürlich schwerer.


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (24. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich fahre einen Selle Italia SLR und habe es auch schon geschafft hängen zu bleiben ;-) Kommt also auch auf die Short und die Sattelhöhe an. Die Short muss bleiben, aber bei der Sattelstütze überlege ich auch gerade, ob ein Wechsel auf eine Vario Stütze sinnvoll ist. Meine bessere Hälfte testet gerade eine kind shock. Vielleicht auch für Dich eine Alternative ;-)

Viele Grüße Kathrin


----------



## MelleD (24. April 2010)

Ich fahre den Selle Italia SLK in der Lady-Version.
Bin damit zufrieden, hängen geblieben auch noch nicht.


----------



## eisbaerin (24. April 2010)

An meine Rocky Mountain habe ich einen Eastern Bikes Sattel aus Leder. Welcher es genau ist, weiss ich nicht. Aber is eh wurscht, denn kommt bald ein neuer drauf.
Daher guter Thread, dann kann ich ein bisschen gucken wie ihr so zurechtkommt.

An meinem Freeridebike habe ich den Spank Subrosa. Sehr schönes Teil muss ich sagen. Nicht nur optisch.


----------



## Fie (24. April 2010)

Die Sattelfrage stelle ich mir ja auch grad. Hab aber Gott sei dank grad einen super Ersatz für meinen zerböselten bekommen.

Also, meine Gesäßknochen sind so um die 140mm. Von Mitte zu Mitte, dann brauch ich doch auf jeden Fall einen mit 160mm, oder? Überall stehen andere Richtlinien.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. April 2010)

Specialized Sättel passen mir überhaupt nicht. Auf dem Rival schläft mir nach 10min der Po sein, der ist mir viel zu weich oder woran immer das liegen mag :-( Ich fahr Terry Sättel, auf dem Bergradl den RS Gel und auf dem Alltagsradl den normalen Butterfly. Mit dem Fizik Aliante bin ich auch super zurecht gekommen, allerdings hab ich die immer in 1 Saison durchgesessen, dann werden die sauunbequem und somit ein teurer Spaß. Aber es wird dir nur helfen zu probieren, welcher dir am Besten passt. Mit dem Butterfly RS halten sich auch dann die blauen Flecken an den Oberschenkeln in Grenzen. Ganz schlimm war das mit dem Selle SLK, der zwar auch bequem ist, aber der recht harte Kanten hat.


----------



## MudMonkey (25. April 2010)

*ich fahr den Bontrager Race Sattel. Der ist eigentlich relativ elastisch. komm gut damit zurecht
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

..fahre fizik aliante - und einen red x race von rose auf´m enduro .keine po probs !! lg , kati


----------



## Deleted 61489 (25. April 2010)

Wer einen neuen Sattel sucht, der empfehle ich aus eigener Erfahrung, mal die ISM-Sättel in Betracht zu ziehen. Die Homepage bietet ausführliche Informationen zu allen Sätteln und Einsatzgebieten. Man kann sie über das Internet bestellen (und wenn sie nicht den Vorstellungen entsprechen zurücksenden). Sie sehen allerdings sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus und ich war auch sehr skeptisch, bevor ich sie getestet hatte. 

@ LaCarolina
Die o.g. Seite ist von einem holländischen Vertriebspartner, der auch in Deutschland liefert + eine deutsche Bankverbindung hat. Wer Lieferpartner für Spanien ist, weiß ich nicht, das lässt sich aber sicher durch eine kleine Recherche feststellen.


Für das MTB habe ich den ISM Adamo Peak probegefahren. 
Die erste Stunde lang war ich begeistert (auch hinter den Sattel kam ich gut), danach bzw. bei längeren Ausritten war mir der Sattel aber in 135 Breite doch etwas zu schmal, da ich ähnlich wie fie recht weit auseinanderstehende Sitzknochen habe. Leider gibt es die Sättel immer nur in einer bestimmten Breite.

Auf meinem neuen Rennrad fahre ich jetzt (seit ca. 600km) den ISM Adamo Century, den es in 145er Breite gibt. Er ist vom Gewicht her zwar etwas schwerer, aber ich sitze perfekt und das auch noch nach über ca. 3 Stunden. An den Stellen, wo etwas weh tun könnte gibt es nur Luft  und er ist auch nicht zu weich. Leider hat er einen teilweisen Lycrabezug und ich weiß nicht genau, ob das zu Ausritten mit dem MTB passt, die doch auch oft recht feucht sind.
Trotzdem überlege ich z.Zt. noch einen für ein MTB zu kaufen. Ich will mal einen Autosattler fragen, ob er ihn evtl. neu beziehen kann.

Ich bin bisher auf allen Rädern div. Terry-Sättel gefahren, doch seit ich einen ISM-Sattel habe, kommen mir die anderen etwas unbequem vor...


----------



## gonzo79 (25. April 2010)

Hi, fahre seit 2 jahren einen Sq Lab 613! Mit abstand der beste, den ich je hatte!


----------



## LaCarolina (25. April 2010)

Hi,
ziemlich bunte Vielfalt, hier . Also die Specialized hab ich schon in Betracht gezogen, komm ich auch über meinen Händler ran, nur hat der natürlich keine Damenmodelle zum Ausprobieren da . Hier gefallen mir die Modelle Jett und Lithia, würd ich gern ein weiss nehmen wegen der sommerlichen Hitze hier.

Ein ISM Modell hab ich glaub ich auch hier schon mal im Geschäft gesehen, sieht allerdings sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.

Von Selle Italia hab ich das Modell Lady Gel flow (oder so ähnlich) ausprobiert und direkt wieder umgetauscht, der lag mir gar nicht.

Terry sieht auch ganz gut aus, krieg ich aber nur übers Internet, hier in E wohl gar nicht.

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## cmg20 (25. April 2010)

Also ich fall hier wahrscheinlich etwas aus der Reihe zwischen den ganzen Topmarken wie Selle Italia, SQlabs und wie sie alle heißen - aber ich hab den hier seit etwa einem Jahr und ich liebe ihn:

http://www.bbbparts.com/saddles_bsd05.php

Kostet in etwa 30,-.
Hab schon Tagestouren von 150km und mir hat danach wirklich alles wehgetan, nur mein Hintern nicht . Und auch jetzt zu Saisonbeginn nach den ersten paar Fahrten nicht. Hinter den Sattel kommt man auch gut, wobei ich fast immer die Sattelstütze versenke. 

Zuvor hatte ich den Fizik Vitesse, mit dem ich mal gar nicht zurecht kam - nach 10km konnte ich schon nicht mehr sitzen. Mit dem Modell sollen aber sehr viele bestens zurecht kommen, anscheinend stell ich da eine Ausnahme dar . Ich kenn diese Probleme also auch und mein Radhändler hat mir dann sofort den BBB in die Hand gedrückt, mit den Worten "Mit dem hier haben wir verdammt gute Erfahrungen!". Tja... 

LG


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

...den ism würd´ich nie auf ein bike machen - der is sowas von hässlich , da würde ich lieber a...weh haben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (25. April 2010)

Ich fahre den Specialized Toupe in 131 Breite  .
Für mich auch der beste Langstreckensattel auf dem 
Rennrad und er hat Bib Tights freundliche Kanten .


----------



## Deleted 61489 (26. April 2010)

@ trek 6500



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...denk immer dran , wenn der bobbes auf dem sattel is , sieht man ihn ja net .. kicher


----------



## trek 6500 (26. April 2010)

jaaa, stimmt ja auch , aber dieser  !!! sattel is so - naja - fast schon peinlich - und wenn man das bike mal ablegt - und es kommen leute ... rotwerd´- lochwünsch`...neeeee, echt net ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. April 2010)

jedem Hintern seinen Sattel  Meinem passt dieser hier sehr gut:
http://www.bike24.net/p17846.html


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2010)

Ich fahre ebenfalls den Phenom, aber in 143. Den 130er würd ich gern mal ausprobieren, da ich meine, das der 143 nen Ticken zu breit is. Also wenn Ihr mal einen in den Verkauf werft, ich würd den nehmen 





scylla schrieb:


> An allen Rädern Specialized Phenom in 130mm. Mein Freund fährt den auch, allerdings in 143mm ... sind bestimmt so 7-8 von den Teilen im Haushalt (will gar nicht nachzählen). Das sagt doch schon alles wie zufrieden wir beide mit dem Sattel sind
> 
> An irgendwelchen Kanten hängenzubleiben ist nicht ungefährlich, da hast du recht. Wenn du mit engen Shorts fährst ist es wohl weniger ein Problem, aber mit weiten Hosen kann das sogar mal mit einem nicht-Ledersattel passieren. Auch bei abgesenkter Sattelstütze. Deswegen würde ich dir schon zustimmen, dass es vielleicht nicht verkehrt wäre für "wildere" Sachen einen anderen Sattel zu montieren.
> 
> Specialized Sättel kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen. Ich hatte auch schon anderen Modelle als nur den Phenom, und die waren alle nicht schlecht. Ich denke, das liegt an der relativ flachen Form (also nicht so sehr nach oben gebogen wie z.B. bei Selle Italia oder Fizik), so dass man tatsächlich auf den Sitzknochen sitzt und nicht sonstwo. Aber letztendlich musst du ausprobieren! Jeder Hintern ist anders


----------



## scylla (26. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich fahre ebenfalls den Phenom, aber in 143. Den 130er würd ich gern mal ausprobieren, da ich meine, das der 143 nen Ticken zu breit is. Also wenn Ihr mal einen in den Verkauf werft, ich würd den nehmen



vergiss es  die werden nicht verkauft, sondern so lange gefahren bis sie sich von selbst in einzelteile zerlegen


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2010)

Selle SMP Composit. 1x in der leichten Version mit Carbongestell, 1x mit Alugestell.
Schön schmal, ich glaube 11 oder 12 cm, nicht zu lang und kein Polster.
Hab noch einen Fitzik Aliante Gamma, das Sofa geht überhaupt nicht. Der ist von einem Rad aufs nächste gewandert und immer wieder nach ein paar Tagen runter geflogen. Aktuell habe ich ihn auf die Wildsau geschraubt, da ich hoffte, bei der etwas aufrechteren Sitzposition würde er funktionieren. Nach knapp 100 km am Samstag, nee.
Auch wenn er optisch überhaupt nicht auf die Enduro passt, es bleibt wieder nur der SMP. Und ich hatte so gehofft, ich käme diesmal billiger aus der Sattelnummer raus.

Über die Gravity Dropper denke ich gerade nach, da die Sattelform, besonders mit weiteren Hosen, zum Hängenbleiben einläd. Mich schreckt das Zusatzgewicht ein wenig, da der Bock ohnehin schon so schwer ist.


----------



## JarJarBings (26. April 2010)

ich fahre den fizik nisene. und musste erst mal gucken gehen, sowas weiß ich net auswendig. 
bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## hangin (26. April 2010)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts/selle-san-marco-bontrager.41183.2.htm


----------



## JarJarBings (26. April 2010)

und??? soll ich jetzt anfangen, unzufrieden zu sein, weil irgendein tester ihn nicht gut befunden hat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. April 2010)

Hauptsache ist doch, dass dein Popo ihn mag


----------



## JarJarBings (26. April 2010)

seh ich auch so.


----------



## eisbaerin (26. April 2010)

Genau, da ja jeder andere Vorlieben hat und es härter, weicher oder geliger mag.

Am besten doch immer selbst aussuchen und austesten.


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2010)

Hy,

jaja, die Sattelfrage 

Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour - weich ist was anderes , aber ich komme mit dem jetzt schon eine ganze Weile gut klar (erstaunlicherweise). Ich hatte mir den zum Ausprobieren gebraucht gekauft. Vorher hatte ich den Terry Butterfly GT, mit dem kam ich zwar ganz gut klar, aber gefallen hat er mir nicht wirklich (Frauen halt). Gefahren bin ich auch mal mit einem Specialized BG, das war zwar schon ein älteres Modell, war aber auch nicht schlecht. Welcher überhaupt nicht ging, war der Selle Italia SLK Lady (nach 20 km war ich so was von wund ). Welchen ich gern nochmal ausprobieren würde ist der Selle Italia SLR Lady, na ja , mal sehen...

... so, der Weisheit letzter Schluss: Welcher Sattel zu Dir passt, kann dir nur dein Po sagen, hier kannst du Dir zwar Anregungen für verschiedene Modelle holen, was für dich fahrbar ist, kannst du nur ausprobieren!

Viel Spass dabei 

M.


----------



## hasenfusses (27. April 2010)

Ich fahre auch den B17, der ist super!
Wenn Du hängen bleibst mach die Sattelstütze niedriger.


----------



## LaCarolina (27. April 2010)

Hallo Hasenfuss, hast du die Ösen auch dran? Ich würd die gerne absägen lassen, hab aber trotzdem Angst an den Lederkanten hängenzubleiben. Gehst du richtig hinter den Sattel ohne Probleme??

Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ne andere Sattelstütze ansehen, aber so richtig überzeugen tut mich das nicht.

Der B17 ist klasse, keine Frage. Hart wie ein Brett und bequem wie ein Bett


----------



## hasenfusses (27. April 2010)

Ja, mit Ösen, ganz normal.
Du brauchst doch keine andere Sattelstütze, stell sie einfach Deine weiter runter.

Hart wie ein Brett ist der  B17, wenn er eingeritten ist, nicht.


----------



## LaCarolina (27. April 2010)

Meiner ist noch ziemlich neu


----------



## hasenfusses (27. April 2010)

Dann fahr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (27. April 2010)

Jeden Tag


----------



## hasenfusses (27. April 2010)

Dann geb ihm 1000km Zeit und dann ist es kein Brett mehr.


----------



## LaCarolina (27. April 2010)

Ich find ihn eigentlich so hart sehr bequem


----------



## Fie (30. April 2010)

Sodele,

nach meinem gestrigen Ausritt (ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich doch ne gute Runde hinbekommen, weil ich extrem Ozonfühlig bin und bei sehr hohen Temperaturen das Haus eigentlich nicht verlasse, auch, weil Kopfschmerzen noch hinzu kommen) leide ich heute unter Rückenschmerzen. Ich habe ja jetzt einen anderen Sattel, der im Prinzip der Gleiche ist, wie den, den ich zuvor drauf hatte. Mein Druckpunkt, der mir wirklich extrem weh tut, ist vorne an der Sptize. Der Sattel ist gerade zum Lenker eingestellt, also nicht noch vorne oder hinten gekippt und eben zum Lenker. Ich habe ihn auch schon etwas nach unten geneigt, aber wirlich nur etwas, was aber zur Folge hatte, dass ich vom Sattel rutschte! Ansonsten paßt an meinem Kona wirklich alles, bis eben auf den Sattel und das macht es schwer, sie auf´s Bike zu schwingen und zu wissen, es macht auwa.

Würde euch ein Bild vom alten Sattel helfen?

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (30. April 2010)

Ja, mach mal ein Foto vom alten und vom neuen!
Ich würde jetzt man per Ferndiagnose schätzen, dass der alte vorne einfach ein bisschen mehr durchgesessen war, und deswegen etwas flacher.

Mit der Sattelspitze hab ich auch bei vielen Sätteln ein Problem. Meistens (besonders bei Selle Italia und Fizik) ist mir der vordere Bereich viel zu sehr nach oben gewölbt und vor allem auch zu schmal, was dann dazu führt dass ich auf dem Dammbereich zu sitzen komme statt auf den Sitzknochen. 
Am besten gefallen mir Sättel, die ein relativ flaches Profil haben (also weder nach oben noch zu den Seiten hin gewölbt) und idealer Weise hinten ein bisschen höher sind als vorne. Deswegen bin ich auch so ein großer Fan von Specialized Sätteln


----------



## Fie (30. April 2010)

Ja stimmt, er ist vorne total abgewetzt und da fehlt auch schon ein Stückchen.
Ich ertrage das echt schwer, so zu fahren. 

Hier die Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hangin (30. April 2010)

Kann gut nachvollziehen dass du mühe hast dich für eine ausfahrt zu motivieren.

Such dir einen guten Händler und probiere ein paar verschiedene modelle aus.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2010)

So stark gewölbt sieht der ja gar nicht aus. Wahrscheinlich der neue auch nicht. Aber evtl. ist die Polsterung beim neuen noch "fluffiger". Ich würde da schon nach dem ersten Kilometer sterben. Viel zu weich!
Das Problem bei zu weichen Sätteln ist ja, dass man sich beim ersten Draufsetzen sehr wohl fühlt (wie ein Sofa eben), aber dann nach einer Weile umso mehr Probleme bekommt. Wenn ein Sattel zu sehr gepolstert ist sinkt man automatisch ein Stück ein, was dann zu verstärktem Scheuern und Drücken führt. Im schlimmsten Fall klemmt man sich so noch irgendwelche Nerven oder Blutgefäße ein. Deswegen kann für mich ein Tourensattel eigentlich gar nicht hart genug sein, auch wenn es sich am Anfang vielleicht komisch anfühlen mag.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den alten Sattel nochmal notdürftig reparieren (Textilklebeband über das fehlende Stück an der Spitze) und den eben nochmal montieren, bis du einen vernünftigen Sattel hast. 
Du willst ja schließlich fahren, und nicht das Bike betrachten... da wäre das wohl das kleinere Übel


----------



## LaCarolina (30. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Brooks:






Die Nase ist ziemlich lang und ganz gerade, nix bohrt sich in die edlen Teile , der Druck wird gleichmässig verteilt; ich hab keinerlei Sitzbeschwerden mehr.

Aber hier sind die hinteren Ösen und die Kante, die mir Angst machen, hängen zu bleiben:






Bringt es was, die Teile abzusägen?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. April 2010)

wenn Du Dich so vor ihnen fürchtest  Mach sie ab, wenn das geht... eine Tasche wirst Du ja wahrscheinlich nicht da ranhängen wollen  (Dafür sind die doch gedacht?)

Auf meinem Beachcruiser habe ich seit Weihnachten  auch einen Brooks Sattel, die erste Ausfahrt war echt hart, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  Aber ich bin erstaunt wie schnell der Ledersattel sich dem Hintern anpasst und immer bequemer wird!


----------



## Veloce (30. April 2010)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Brooks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Säg die Ösen ab und entgrate die Schnittstelle mit der Feile . Fürs Gelände wirst du bestimmt keine Satteltasche dort montieren wollen denn nur dafür sind sie gedacht .


----------



## Fie (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe einen NEUEN 

Ist von Bontrager. Und das Beste, einer der Monteure ist mir bekannt 
Ich darf den Sattel testen und wenn er nicht paÃt, zurÃ¼ckbringen. Aber ich bin gestern schon damit gefahren und ich bin irgendwie begeistert. Ich dachte immer, dicker Hintern braucht Polster. Das Beste, vorn drÃ¼ckt nichts mehr. Es tut da weh, wo es weh tun soll (in meinem Fall, weil nicht gewohnt) nÃ¤mlich am Hintern. Ich hatte die falsche Hose an und da stÃ¶rten mich die NÃ¤hte, aber ansonsten - genial. Ich mÃ¶chte gar keinen anderen mehr haben, weil ich mit dem schon so zufrieden bin. Mal sehen, wie er sich mit geeigneter Hose (mit bissele Polster) fÃ¤hrt.

Er paÃt auch super zu meinem Kona - schwarz/weiÃ und sieht irgendwie scharf aus rrrrrrrr 

Der Preis? Lachhafte 24â¬ 

Ich mach dann Bilder, wenn ich mein Kona wieder plage, oder es mich? 

Mit Sattelerfreulichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Micha


----------



## scylla (1. Mai 2010)

Glückwunsch zum anscheinend-doch-noch-richtigen Sattel 

Ist es der hier?


----------



## Fie (1. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum anscheinend-doch-noch-richtigen Sattel
> 
> Ist es der hier?




Danke sehr! Ich bin gleich im Wald und vielleicht werde ich ja zum Bilderschießen kommen.

Nein, habe noch mal geguckt, der ist es! Ich finde den sehr edel auf meinem Kona


----------



## merida-bike (1. Mai 2010)

ich hatte immer probleme mit meinem komischen sattel mit schlitz in der mitte. im dammbereich hatte ich bereits nach ein paar km schmerzen. (obwohl das ja anscheinend den dammbereich entlasten soll!)
jetzt habe ich mir einen sattel von SQlab gekauft. der ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, weils an den sitzknochen erst mal weh tut bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat. aber für frauen, die am dammbereich probleme haben, kann ich die sättel von SQlab wirklich emfpehlen. ich habe mir einfach auf deren website einen händler in meiner nähe gesucht und mich dort auf so eine wellpappe gesetzt. 
die händler haben eine schulung über die sättel erhalten und können einen auch beraten, welche genau gut zu einem passt.
und ganz gut aussehen tun die auch, finde ich.


----------



## Gasoha (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ladies, fährt von euch auch jemand eine SQ-Lab  und kann seine Erfahrungen schildern? Ich hab nämlich auf meinem Ghost einen brettharten Herrensattel auf dem meine Sitzhöcker gar keinen platz finden.....;-(...jetzt such ich was Bequemes.
Gruß
Gabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (1. Mai 2010)

Moin Gabi,

ich habe seit kurzem einen SQ-Lab 611 auf meinem Renner, eine 112 km-RTF letztes Wochenende habe ich bequem damit abgespult. Außerdem habe ich den Sattel zuvor 70 km auf dem Hardtail geteste, passte auch gut. Bislang gefällt er mir sehr gut. Sonst habe ich auf meinen MTB Selle Italia SLK in der Ladyversion. Auf dem Renner kam ich damit leider weniger gut klar.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Deleted182880 (1. Juni 2010)

ich fahr von Specialized den Avatar und den Damensattel Jett, beide 143. Der ist bei mir aber nur solange toll, bis ich längere Steigen hoch muss. Da passt er mir weniger. Da ich ihn aber noch nicht lange habe, kann das ja auch an der Höhe/Neigung liegen...


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juni 2010)

so jetzt muss ich hier mal was schreiben 

habe eben auf mein weißes lapierre meinen noch vorhandenen schwarzen selle italia diva gel flow sattel geschraubt... wie ichs mir schon dachte, gefällt mir das nicht. hätte da lieber nen weißen sattel drauf. 
wer von euch hat schon erfahrungen mit selle italia slr lady gel flow oder dergleichen gemacht? vor allem in weiß?? sind die sehr schmutzanfällig? 
oder gibts noch nen anderen guten sattel in weiß?

von sqlab gibts auch einen, aber da ist so gold mit drauf. finde ich ja mal gar nicht schick. ja ich weiß, er muss zum po passen, nicht nur gut aussehen


----------



## simplysax (19. Juni 2010)

Ja, hatte auch so einen steinharten Ghostsattel auf dem Bike. Jetzt habe ich einen Terry Butterfly GT und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Schnellwienix (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ramona,

ich fahre den selle italia SLK Lady Gel Flow und bin sehr zufrieden. Aktuell gibt es den Sattel zwar nur in schwarz, aber vielleicht findest du im Internet noch einen Weißen; den gab es nämlich mal in weiß.

Susanne


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

..hatte mal ne zeitlang einen weissen fizik aliante am weissen ht - war nicht dreckanfällig - ging gut mit wasser und autoshampoo reinigen !!!


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...
> wer von euch hat schon erfahrungen mit selle italia slr lady gel flow oder dergleichen gemacht? vor allem in weiß?? sind die sehr schmutzanfällig?
> oder gibts noch nen anderen guten sattel in weiß?
> ...


 
Hallo Ramona,

den slr lady gel flow habe ich mal getestet, aber für nicht sehr angenehm empfunden  Aber jeder Popo ist verschieden 
Wegen dem Weiß musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Mein Terry sieht nach zwei Jahren zwar nicht mehr ganz so strahlend aus, aber er ist immer noch weiß


----------



## Cassie (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Sqlab 612 und finde ihn sehr bequem. Am Anfang taten mir die Sitzknochen weh, man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen!

Gruß 
Cassie


----------



## Opernfreunde (21. Juni 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> gibts noch nen anderen guten sattel in weiß


Also ich habe den Specialized Ariel SL und bin sehr zufrieden, auch mit der Optik





den gibt es in 130 und 143 mm Breite für unterschiedlich breite Popos.
Hat allerdings auch ein Loch, mich stört das aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen Terry Butterfly GT und bin super zufrieden damit.



Ich auch! Allerdings gtS. Der ist nicht so breit, dass man gut hinter den Sattel rutschen kann. Vorne tut es nicht mehr weh, dafür müssen sich die Sitzknochen etwas gewöhnen.

SQlab ging bei mir gar nicht. der war für meinen hintern zu eckig. da bohrte sich immer die kante hinten ins sitzfleisch....aua aua.


----------



## Nuala (22. Juni 2010)

ich fahre den format sattel von specialized, ist nicht so schick, dafür aber bequem. ach ja, ist kein frauensattel...


----------



## LaCarolina (28. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Danke sehr! Ich bin gleich im Wald und vielleicht werde ich ja zum Bilderschießen kommen.
> 
> Nein, habe noch mal geguckt, der ist es! Ich finde den sehr edel auf meinem Kona



Den hab ich mir heute auch besorgt. Vor allem wegen der Kuhle in der Mitte, genau da, wo man das braucht .
Bin damit nur nach Hause gefahren und kann noch nicht viel sagen.

Mein Brooks wird eingefettet bis zum Herbst; jetzt bei der grossen Hitze färbt er leider meine hellen Sachen.


----------



## merida-bike (8. August 2010)

hallo,

ich habe neulich ja geschrieben, dass ich mir den sqlab 611 gekauft habe. nun habe ich ihn endlich drei tage am stück probefahren können und möchte euch meine erfahrung mitteilen:

zu hause auf "kurzen" strecke (ca. 1h fahren) hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme. er war zwar etwas hart an den sitzknochen, dafür aber keinerlei probleme mehr im schambeinbereich, wie es bei meinem vorherigen sattel (mit loch in der mitte) war.
nach einer dreitägigen radtour muss ich jetzt sagen: ich bin vor schmerzen fast gestorben. ;-) die waren allerdings nur im sitzhöcker bereicht. schambein war schmerzfrei! da mein radkollege und auch andere von ähnlichen problemen bei längeren touren berichten, halte ich an meinem sattel fest. ich denke, dass ist eine gewöhnungssache! denn am ende des zweiten tags gewöhnte ich mich an den schmerz, sodass es weniger weh tat. 

für alle, die probleme im schambein oder dammbereich haben, empfehle ich den 611 von sqlab. alternative wäre der 612, der ist glaub ein weing weicher. ein sattel mit einem schlitz in der mitte kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen da meiner weder eine entlastung des dammbereichs bot, noch einen trockenen schritt bei regen. ;-)

ja, er ist hart, aber ich glaube, dass man sich einfach daran gewöhnen muss! wer es also sportlich mag...

nachtrag: man muss den sattel natürlich in der für einen persönlich richtigen breite kaufen!! da muss man zum händler gehen. an meinen weißen klamotten hat er bei regen etwas abgefärbt. das ist schade, gibt sich aber hoffentlich, sodass ich das dem zustand anlaste, dass er noch relativ neu ist.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. August 2010)

Der 611er von SQlab ist auch härter als der 612er, die beiden sind praktisch nicht vergleichbar. Den (Größe S) habe ich am Hardtail montiert, weil er einfach nur bequem ist. Damit habe ich, die Sitzproblembehaftete, niemals Ärger, ob RR oder MTB.


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. August 2010)

Im Moment gar keinen, und ich bin von dem Thema Sattel deswegen auch ziemlich angenervt .

Ich hab nun die xten Sättel zum Ausprobieren hier liegen und irgendwie taugt keiner was. Heute Morgen probiere ich den
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/saettel/selle-italia-lady-gel-flow-damen-mtb-sattel/6080.html
aus. Der ist allerdings relativ breit und ich befürchte dass ich dann Probleme habe hinter oder vor den Sattel zu kommen und hängen bleibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

@Barbie: Den hab ich aufm Rennradl. Da isser sehr bequem, aber ich habe auch die Befürchtung, dass die Breite beim Rutschen evtl. Probleme geben könnte.
Haste schon Terry unterm Hintern gehabt?

Ich hatte zu meiner Probier-Hoch-Zeit bestimmt 15 Sättel und war auch angepi**t. Hab mir zunäxt alle Testsieger angeschraubt und dann nach und nach n Gespür entwickelt, was der Sattel haben muß und was ein No-Go ist. 
Wirklich 100%ig Ruhe hatte ich aber auch noch nie. Was vielleicht auch am  Körpergewicht liegt, das auf 4qcm verteilt werden muß


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. August 2010)

Ne, Terry hatte ich noch nicht, allerdings hängt mir die Ausprobiererei und das auf und abschrauben so langsam zum Hals raus...

Wenn der nicht so breit wäre der Selle Italia..., aber bei schmaleren Modellen vermute ich sind meine Knochen am Ar äh Hintern einfach zu breit... und das obwohl ich echt nicht dick bin...


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

*Nich das Hobby an den Nagel hängen!!!! *


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> *Nich das Hobby an den Nagel hängen!!!! *




*g* nur keine Angst, auf meinem Crosser habe ich den total tollen Sattel, da hat mir *nie* was weh getan, der ist aber so gar nicht MTB tauglich... das würde einfach nur ******* aussehen und ausserdem wäre er viel zu breit, weils fast ein Sofa ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir statt nem neuen Sattel einen neuen Hintern kaufen?


----------



## Twinkie (10. August 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir statt nem neuen Sattel einen neuen Hintern kaufen?


Das mußt Du mit Deinem Mann ausdiskutieren? 

Was haste denn am Crosser?


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Was haste denn am Crosser?



Irgend ein billiges NoName Ding mit Rille in der Mitte und Geleinlagen, etwas breiter.



> Das mußt Du mit Deinem Mann ausdiskutieren?



Du weißt doch, alles was Männer zu dem Thema sagen KANN NUR FALSCH SEIN.


----------



## chayenne06 (12. August 2010)

so, nach 2 wochen bin ich auch mal wieder im lande...

hab mir aufm lapierre den SQlab 611 drauf gemacht. leider in schwarz. wollte ja nen weißen sattel fürs weiße bike... einen schwarzen hätte ich ja noch gehabt... 
auf jeden fall: ich bin total begeistert von dem sattel!!!! kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen. auch nach ein paar std. radeln spüre ich ihn kaum!!!!


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (15. August 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ... den SQlab 611 drauf gemacht. leider in schwarz. wollte ja nen weißen sattel fürs weiße bike...



Hi!

Lass ihn doch umbeziehen. Hab ich bei meinem Selle Italia auch machen lassen. Jetzt ist er schön weiß und hat Känguruh-Leder. 

Viele Grüße Kathrin


----------



## chayenne06 (16. August 2010)

@bikermädel:
das gibts? wie geht dass denn??
gibt nämlich einen weißen sattel von sqlab in carbon, aber da sind noch die weltmeisterfarben drauf sowie eingoldener streifen, und das passt nicht zum weiß-silbernen lapierre


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. August 2010)

das sollte doch jeder Sattler hinbekommen, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (16. August 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe meinen damals zu ihm hier gesendet: http://satteldoktor.jimdo.com/
Das ging super schnell und das Ergebnis ist echt perfekt. Er scheint aber jetzt gerade nix zu machen. 

Viele Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Principiante (24. August 2010)

Hi Leute!
Ich brauch einen Sattel für meinen Freerider.
An meinem AM habe ich den Butterfly von Terry dran und bin super zufrieden damit.
Aber soviel wollte ich für mein Freerider nicht ausgeben, da ich ja doch nicht die mega Touren damit fahre.

Jetzt habe ich den "Charge - Ladle CroMo Lady-Sattel" bei BMO gesehen. Hat irgendjemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Sattel?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Sattel/MTB-XC/Charge-Ladle-CroMo-Lady-Sattel::16318.html

Oder könnt Ihr mir einen nicht so super teuren empfehlen?
Lg, Principiante!


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

Der _Bel Air_ von _SDG_ ist bequem und in einigen Ausführungen günstig  Auf kurzen Touren ein Sofa, nur für lange Touren zu weich. Aber auf dem Freerider sitzt du ja nicht so viel


----------



## Principiante (24. August 2010)

Jo, danke schon mal.
Was ist mit nem' Dirt Sattel?
Zu hart?
Zu klein?


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

wahrsch. zu klein - kurz -......


----------



## Principiante (25. August 2010)

Morgen!

Hab' mich immer noch nicht entschieden.
Die hab ich jetzt in der engeren Auswahl:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15428


www.amazon.de/dp/B000VT3ZPM?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag


http://move-cycles.com/shop/product...ry-Butterfly-Sattel--Damen-MTB-Road-2010.html

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=16086

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8066

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25668




Habt Ihr vielleicht noch nen' Vorschlag?
Soll ich einen davon nehmen?

Den Terry müsste ich ja dann in der anderen Version nehmen, die ist hinten schmaler, kostet auch gleich 10 Euros mehr...

Ich meine, ab und zu fahre ich schon mit dem Freerider ein paar Kilometer, natürlich nichts Großes, aber so 30  km am Stück kommt schon vor.( _eh lacht nicht... __für mich reichts..._)

LG, Principiante !


----------



## Easy (26. August 2010)

Sattel- und Hosentipps sind eine ganz heikle Sache.
Ich habe die schmerzhafte Erfahrung gemacht, dass da jeder anders empfindet. Ich so alles durchprobiert, was die diversen Bikehändler (alles M) an Lady-Sattel andrehen konnten. Je mehr "Ladylike" umso mehr Schmerz, das war meine Erfahrung. Und ganz übel waren Geleinsätze (setzen sich ganz schnell platt) oder diese Öffnungen - sorgt nur für nassen Hintern und Blasenentzündungen

Erst glücklich wurde ich mit einem schmalen, straff gepolsterten Herrensattel, der auch noch sehr günstig und leicht ist - Velo Prolite. Den gepaart mit Sugoihosen mit den dünnen Waschledereinsatz und nichts steht einem Alpencross mehr im Weg. 

Irgend jemand sagte mal alles mit "Lady" verkauft sich sehr gut... da steckt wohl etwas Wahrheit drinne. Dass Frauen zu einem etwas breiteren Satteln greifen sollen leuchtet mir noch irgendwie ein, aber warum die Sattelspitze kürzer sein soll als bei Männern entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft - konnte mir noch niemand erklären


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Hm, dass mit der kürzeren Sattelspitze hätte ich gerne. Mir ist sie nämlich immer ein wenig im Weg wenn ich beim klettern vor den Sattel gehe. Liegt warscheinlich an den Zwergenrahmen die ich fahren muss. Der Abstand zwischen Sattelspitze und Steuersatz ist da halt, ins Verhältnis zur Sattellänge gesetzt, kürzer als bei größeren Rahmen. Man kann den Sattel ja nicht einfach beliebig weiter nach hinten verschieben. Sattelspitze über Tretlagermitte kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Als dürrer Zwerg sitzt man dann manchmal zu weit vorne auf dem Sattel. Rutscht man auf die richtige Sitzposition auf dem Sattel, sitzt man zu weit hinten. Also Sattel weiter nach vorne montieren, Sitzposition sauber über dem Tretlager, aber auf der Sattelspitze kann man dann noch jemanden mitnehmen. Zwei Zentimeter weniger an der Sattelspitze wären da schon hilfreich.
Da ich sehr schmale Sättel brauche, muss ich auf Herrenmodelle gehen. Die schmalsten haben da teilweise eine Länge von 29 cm! Habe lange gesucht und musste im Endeffekt ne Menge Kohle ausgeben, denn der Selle SMP in 150 g bzw. 200 g ist schweineteuer. Dabei hätten sie gerne noch ein wenig kürzer sein können, aber die gekröpfte Sattelspitze hilft auch ein wenig.

Tja, dass mit dem Loch ist halt auch Geschmacksache. Wenn es nur so ein "Pseudoloch" ist, bringt es auch nach meiner Erfahrung nix. Aber das Loch bei den o.g. ist klasse. Man sitzt effektiv nur auf den Sitzknochen. Kein Gel, kein Polster, nur ne quasi halbierte Compositschale mit Lederbezug und nichts kann scheuern.
Blasenentzündung hatte ich deswegen noch keine. Mein Doc meinte bei meiner ersten (und bis jetzt einzigen) nur, das käme nicht von Nässe und Kälte, sondern von Bakterien welche durch den Harnleiter die in die Blase wandern.

Leider sind die SMP für die Enduro nicht unbedingt geeignet. Da bin ich also immer noch am suchen und experimentieren (zumal der Sattel auch noch leicht sein soll).


----------



## LaCarolina (26. August 2010)

Ich hab auch einen neuen, den Fizik Vitesse Life. Hab ihn erst auf einer kurzen Strecke ohne Steigungen ausprobiert; da ist er wie alle anderen, bequem. Der Sattel ist recht fest gepolstert hat allerdings eine weiche Geleinlage im vorderen Bereich, deshalb gefiel er mir. Mal sehen wie er sich bei einer anspruchsvolleren Route macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aingie (1. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem den Selle Italia Diva geholt. Bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Veloce (3. Juli 2011)

Den fahr ich auf dem SX Trail . Günstig , tourentauglich , optisch ok und
im Notfall mit abgerundeten Kanten auch freundlicher 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9c/s/Selle-Italia-X2-Lady-Sattel-schwarz.html


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juli 2011)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der recht weich ist. Stimmt das? Fahrt ihr auch lange Touren damit?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2011)

ich hab den Diva ohne Loch, ja der ist weich, und breit. Bequem! 
Wobei ich mich jetzt so an den härteren Speci-Sattel gewöhnt habe, dass ich mich frage, wie ich mit dem Diva den Alpencross überlebt habe


----------



## missK (5. Juli 2011)

Scape Natural Shape 0.2. find ihn super, kein Aua mehr am Po


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auf meinem Trio durchgehend den X2 Trans Am Lady (mit Loch) von Selle Italia. Das ist für mich der rundum sorglos Sattel 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e-Italia-X2-Trans-Am-Lady-Sattel-schwarz.html

Der ist zwar fast 300g schwer, aber total bequem und mit unter 20,- Euro echt günstig. Ich kann gut und lange darauf sitzen, beschwerdefrei 
... und ich hatte vorher schon viele Sättel getestet, auch teure und hochgelobte Markensättel, aber selbst bei denen bekam ich schon nach kurzer Zeit ein böses Aua-Gefühl  . 

*Ergo:* Günstig muss nicht immer schlecht sein und teuer nicht gleich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2011)

hat jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit dem *Selle Italia SLR Lady Gel Flow* gemacht?
Ich habe ihn schon immer in Beobachtung 

bin mit meinem SQlab nicht ganz zufrieden....


----------



## murmel04 (15. Juli 2011)

@chayenne06,

hab seit dieser Woche den sq lab 611 active drauf, leider bis jetzt erst 10 km gefahren und da war er auch noch falsch eingestellt.

kannst mir kurz sagen, warum du mit deinem sq nicht so zufrieden warst? welchen hast du denn?

Der sq ist gegenüber dem, den ich vorher draufhatte echt bretthart, mal schaun was das Popometer dazu sagt und wie lange es dauert bis und ob er sich überhaupt daran gewöhnt.

danke

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2011)

hmmm. ich hab auch den 611er aber ohne active 
also ich finde den an sich super! allerdings kann ich auf meinem hinweg (zu den ersten bergen, ca.20 km) noch gut sitzen- aber nach ner zeit wirds dann immer "schwieriger". 
also erstes aufsitzen aufs bike sagt mir: super! je länger die tour dauert umso unangenehmer wirds für mich. (zum teil, wenn ich dann absteige vom bike, kribbelts dann auch im intimbereich  )
ja viell.hab ich ihn auch falsch eingestellt... müsste ich nochmal testen. habe halt auch niemanden der mir dann sagen kann obs so oder so oder so "richtig" ist. 
ich habe nur gehört dass man ihn ganz waagrecht einstellen soll, und dass es ne zeit dauert bis er eingefahren ist (ich habe ihn seit 1 jahr nun!!!).
lg


----------



## murmel04 (15. Juli 2011)

ok, danke na dann muss ich mal schaun, hoffentlich klappt es bei mir besser.

1 Jahr ist schon recht lange. Also ich hab ihn wirklich waagrecht eingestellt - mit Wasserwaage. Hoffe so gehört es

Dieses WE wird es zeigen, da gibt es hoffentlich ein paar mehr km. Nach den 10 habe ich die Sitzknochen schon etwas gespürt. Klar war ja auch voll draufgesessen, da die Sattelnase viel zu weit unten war. (Ist ja jetzt weg)

Leider kann man die Dinger ja nich ewig testen. und ein paar Flocken kostet es ja auch

Also mal schaun.

LG und danke


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2011)

ja das ist eben dass das der auch nicht gerade billig ist. also mir wurde gesagt den waagrecht (ich bin auch mit der wasserwaage ran ) zu montieren. 
bin gespannt auf deinen bericht!


----------



## Bea5 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich habe im März ebenfalls auf den 611 er gewechselt...und meine Info war..ca 500km, dann ists besser.....besser wurde es von Fahrt zu Fahrt, aber zum Ende von langen Touren spüre ich meine Sitzbeinhöcker immernoch - am nächsten Tag ist wieder alles ok
bin nun ca 1200km damit geradelt...


----------



## murmel04 (15. Juli 2011)

autsch, das ist aber lange

na ja vielleicht leg ich mir schon mal so einen Sitzring ins Büro oder so einen Stuhl wie ein Wasserbett, gibt es sowas überhaupt

Denke, wenn es gar nicht gehen sollte, wovon ich allerdings nicht ausgehe, werde ich es hoffentlich schon früher merken.

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2011)

also gehen tut der sattel auf jeden fall!! und viele schwören auch darauf. aber ich denke- für jeden passt er halt doch nicht! ich fühle mich die ersten 20km auch problemlos gut drauf  warum dann der rest nicht mehr geht, sollte ich halt auch mal herausfinden! 
also nicht gleich hier negativ beeinflussen lassen!!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juli 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8481972"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Den fahr ich auf dem SX Trail . Günstig , tourentauglich , optisch ok ...........
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9c/s/Selle-Italia-X2-Lady-Sattel-schwarz.html



Danke! 
Hab diese ältere Version und das war der einzige, der mir gepaßt hat. Schon Ende letztes Jahr hat er angefangen sich aufzulösen...und ich hab ihn nirgendwo gefunden. 
Jetzt hab ich ihn gleich bestellt und das neue Design sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Juli 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hat jemand von Euch erfahrungen mit dem *Selle Italia SLR Lady Gel Flow* gemacht?



Kann dir über den SLR nix sagen, aber ich hab mir doch den SLK Lady Gel Flow von Selle Italia auf´s Fully gepackt. 





Kenn den noch aus meinen RR-Zeiten und legte mit dem Teil etliche sorglose und (ganz wichtig) schmerzfreie Kilometer zurück.
Also, dachte ich mir, probierts auf dem MTB mal aus und leichter ist er ja auch noch wie der alte X2.
Und was soll ich sagen? Der ist total angenehm zu fahren. Hab heute die erste lange Tour mit dem neuen Sattel gemacht (montierte den gestern erst drauf) und ich hatte ein richtig entspanntes und angenehmes Sitzgefühl, super bequem (auch wenn er so dünn ist ).
Dachte immer mein alter X2 Trans Am von Selle Italia ist saubequem, aber der Neue topt es  Bin zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2011)

chayenne: Ich habe den Selle Italia Diva, wäre der vielleicht eine Alternative?
Da ich jetzt mal einen anderen Sattel testen möchte, könnte ich ihn Dir ja mal ausleihen zum Probieren?

Ich versuche es ab morgen mal mit dem Specialized Phenom in 155er Breite... bin gespannt!


----------



## chayenne06 (15. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> chayenne: Ich habe den Selle Italia Diva, wäre der vielleicht eine Alternative?
> Da ich jetzt mal einen anderen Sattel testen möchte, könnte ich ihn Dir ja mal ausleihen zum Probieren?
> 
> Ich versuche es ab morgen mal mit dem Specialized Phenom in 155er Breite... bin gespannt!




den Diva habe ich ohne loch noch im keller liegen.

wollte eigentlich wissen wie der SLR so ist...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2011)

na dann 
tja, das ist immer so schwierig, es müsste wirklich mal einen Test-Sattel-Versand geben, dann könnte man sich einfach mal "durchprobieren"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den SLR (nicht Lady Version) vom MTB vor paar Jahren wieder runter, weil der mir zu harte Ecken hat. Nach Trailtouren sah ich immer schlimm mißhandelt aus ;-)  Ich hab ihn jetzt auf´s Rennrad, aber da ist er mir nicht sonderlich bequem, leider....


----------



## Veloce (23. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab den SLR (nicht Lady Version) vom MTB vor paar Jahren wieder runter, weil der mir zu harte Ecken hat. Nach Trailtouren sah ich immer schlimm mißhandelt aus ;-)  Ich hab ihn jetzt auf´s Rennrad, aber da ist er mir nicht sonderlich bequem, leider....



Ich hab beim SLR gg 100 km vorne immer Scheuerstellen gehabt .
Außerdem ist er ein Hosenkiller.
Für mich hat der Secialized Toupe das was der SLR vermissen ließ .
Mein Langstreckensattel auf dem Renner und CX .
Nur für den Freerider sind die spitzen Kanten kinten nix.


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Oktober 2011)

@frau Rauscher:
wie fährt sich mittlerweile der specialized sattel??

ich hab von meinem sqlab endgültig die nase voll! entweder hab ich ihn immer noch nicht richtig eingestellt- oder er passt einfach nicht an meinen allerwertesten! 
hab jetzt den diva vom ehemaligen stereo drauf- aber der ist auch nicht 100% dass was ich mir vorstelle 

bin also nun wiedermals auf der Suche: und es soll diesmal dann auch ein weißer Sattel werde! ich spekuliere ja immer noch mit dem Selle Italia SLR Lady Gel Flow. Mal sehen ob ich den wo probefahren kann 
oder habt Ihr sonst noch was??


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2011)

an den Phenom konnte ich mich nicht so gewöhnen, werde ihn hier mal zum Verkauf anbieten. Mein Hintern hat mir nämlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass der Specialized Henge, der auf meinem Stumpi montiert war, der beste Sattel ist, den ich je hatte, mittlerweile kann ich stundenlang beschwerdefrei drauf sitzen


----------



## Chrige (4. Oktober 2011)

Für mich ist der Specialized Jett der beste Sattel, den ich je hatte. Ich kann stundenlang darauf sitzen ohne Probleme zu haben. Sogar in meinen zweiwöchigen Bikeferien (ja, ja der Bericht wird noch weitergeführt ) hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------



## merida-bike (4. Oktober 2011)

@chaynne06:
was ist denn jetzt anders an deinem sqlab sattel? anfangs hast du geschrieben, dass du auch nach mehreren stunden keine sitzprobleme hättest...?
hast du den sattel von einem händler und hat der einen poabdruck gemacht und deinen sitzknochenabstand gemessen? bei den sqlab sätteln ist das sehr wichtig! die breite muss stimmen. evtl. hast du eine falsche sattelbreite?
es gibt auch ein paar "weiße" sättel  :
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/396/173/lang,de/
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/354/173/lang,de/
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/408/173/lang,de/
vielleicht gibts die noch irgendwo. aber du hast ja eigentlich schon einen sattel von denen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. Oktober 2011)

@merida-bike:

ja keine ahnung was jetzt anderst ist? vielleicht hat sich mein po verändert? 
ich weiß es nicht... 
ich merke nur dass ich die ersten 10km gut zurecht komme, und dann nicht mehr. rutsche dann immer nach vorne, sodass ich wieder nach hinten rutschen muss, damit ich auch wieder richtig auf den sitzknochen sitze. der vordere bereich schläft nach wie vor ein- vielleicht ist es generell ne falsche sitzposition? ich muss mir da mal gedanken machen. so macht es momentan auf dem sqlab gar keinen spass.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Oktober 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> bin also nun wiedermals auf der Suche: und es soll diesmal dann auch ein weißer Sattel werde! ich spekuliere ja immer noch mit dem Selle Italia SLR Lady Gel Flow. Mal sehen ob ich den wo probefahren kann
> oder habt Ihr sonst noch was??



Ich hab den auf meinem Steppi seit paar Wochen drauf. Ob ich damit wirklich glücklich bin, weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Kannst ihn gern mal ausprobieren, dafür würd ich mich dann gern mal auf den Diva setzen, weil ich für mein Rennrad was weicheres suche. Wir müssten uns halt mal irgendwo in der Mitte für ne kleine Tour treffen.


----------



## Jennfa (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich "gewöhne" mich auch gerade an den sqlab . Er ist halt anders als die meisten Sättel, da ich hier wirklich auf den Sitzknochen sitze. Ich denke man muss mit der Sattelstellung etwas rumprobieren wie es am besten passt. Bei mir ging die erste Fahrt ganz gut. Auf jeden Fall drückt es jetzt nicht mehr so wie bei den anderen Sätteln (wobei ich bisher nie dolle Probleme/Schmerzen hatte, außer bei sehr langen Fahrten). Mal gucken wie er sich auf Dauer schlägt.


----------



## chayenne06 (6. Oktober 2011)

@Pfadfinderin:
ja müssten wir mal sehen ob wir die sättel austauschen und somit testen könnten. leider wirds jetzt vom wetter erstmal schlecht 
denn mit einer 5-10 minuten runde ist ja mit nem sattel nie was getestet!

@Jennfa:
also ich hab den sqlab jetzt über ein jahr! kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen dass mein po sich immer noch an den sattel gewöhnen muss! die zeit ist vorbei!  und wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, weiß ich auch nicht was seit monaten los ist. mir "taugt" das auf den sitzknochen sitzen grad überhaupt nimma. 

mein Selle Italia Diva Lady ist momentan dagegen echt wie ein weiches kissen


----------



## merida-bike (6. November 2011)

@chaynne06:
könnte mir höchstens noch vorstellen, dass dein sattel mit dem sqlab drauf ein wenig zu weit hinten ist, und du deshalb vorrutschst. da muss man nämlich echt fast ganz hinten sitzen, damit auch wirklich die sitzknochen auf der breiten fläche sitzen.
vielleicht mal den sattel einen halben oder ganzen zentimeter nach vorne schieben?


----------



## chayenne06 (6. November 2011)

merida-bike schrieb:


> @chaynne06:
> könnte mir höchstens noch vorstellen, dass dein sattel mit dem sqlab drauf ein wenig zu weit hinten ist, und du deshalb vorrutschst. da muss man nämlich echt fast ganz hinten sitzen, damit auch wirklich die sitzknochen auf der breiten fläche sitzen.
> vielleicht mal den sattel einen halben oder ganzen zentimeter nach vorne schieben?



hat sich erledigt. habe ihn bereits verkauft... ja vielleicht hätte ich das testen sollen. nun ist es rum ums eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

so.. nachdem irgendwie irgendwas immer noch nicht passt, werde ich vielleicht noch die tage beim specialized händler vorbeifahren, und mal sehen ob die nen testsattel haben... 
meine beiden selle italia sind nicht das gelbe vom ei 
irgendwie zwickt und zwackt es überall!! egal ob nur der sattel...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2012)

Hast du schon mal einen Terry getestet? Könntest mal einen von mir leihen, ich brauch sie ja grad nicht.


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

nein Terry kam bisher auch noch nicht dran. wie sind die so? 
leihen wäre natürlich super!!


----------



## wildbiker (28. Mai 2012)

Fahr den Selle Italia Flite Classic, bisher bester Sattel den ich hatte...Schöne abgerundete Kanten, bleibt man auch beim hintern Sattel gehen nicht hängen...Sitzt sich auch ohne Hosenpolster sehr gut...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> nein Terry kam bisher auch noch nicht dran. wie sind die so?
> leihen wäre natürlich super!!



Kannst gern mal vorbeikommen und dir meine beiden Sättel mitnehmen, da ich die nächsten 3 Wochen eh nicht auf´s Bike darf. Schick mir halt ne PN, dann können wir mal telefonieren.
Ich mag die Terry gern, der schmalere ist nicht mal schwer, den hatte ich bisher am Steppi, jetzt auf dem Renner und auf meinem Hardtail fahr ich den ganz normalen Lady Sattel.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Dezember 2012)

So kram den Thread mal wieder raus....

Hat jmd zur Zeit zufällig nen Sattel in der Breite 150-155mm rumliegen den er nicht mehr braucht ??


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

das is ja trekking bike  sattel breite


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das is ja trekking bike  sattel breite


tja bei einer Sitzknochenbreite von 13,8cm bleibt mir halt nix anderes übrig


----------

